

Adobe’s Flash 10 for Android: A big win for mobile web apps - GvS
http://digital.venturebeat.com/2009/06/22/adobes-flash-10-for-android-a-big-win-for-mobile-web-apps/

======
st3fan
Barrier #1, the 'the iphone is too slow for flash' excuse, is of course an
artificial barrier created by Apple. Adobe already said that they have Flash
running on the iPhone. Apple claims the iPhone is too slow. Who do you
believe?

Apple simply wants you to get your apps and games through their store. Having
Flash in the iPhone browser of course gives users a great way to go around the
store.

It is the ultimate vendor lock-in.

~~~
tumult
flash does not run acceptably on my quad core xeon on mac os x. whatever they
supposedly got running on an iPhone is not flash as we know it.

not to mention the flash mentioned in this ad (not really an article in a
journalistic sense) for android is not set to be released until the end of
this year.

 _It gives an example of the potential of the Android and Flash combination
and the threat the duo poses to the iPhone_

insipid. flash on some android phone is not a threat to iPhone. it does not
even register on the "threat" measurement devices. the only thing that has
been interesting since the iPhone was first released is the Pre, but it is
still not a threat. just interesting.

the articlemonkeys love throwing out "iPhone killer" or "threat" as if every
goddamn product is competing with it.

also, yes, the iPhone is too slow for flash.

~~~
st3fan
"""also, yes, the iPhone is too slow for flash"""

maybe you can enlighten us and explain why the iphone it too slow. it runs
high framerate games backed by script-interpreted engines pretty well .. so
why would flash games be a problem?

------
GR8K
Ah great!!! Now when you go to a website on your phone, you gotta take a
coffee break & wait for all the animated Flash banner ads to load before you
can see anything. The worst are the autoplaying Flash video banner ads. They'd
probably freeze the phone.

------
joezydeco
Welcome to the real world, Android.

skip intro....skip intro....skip intro....skip intro.....

